
I Spent a Year in Space, and I Have Tips on Isolation to Share - couchand
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/opinion/scott-kelly-coronavirus-isolation.html
======
viburnum
Great article. Makes you think about the two million Americans in prison.

~~~
wtvanhest
I wish there was some way to highlight this discussion better. For everyone
going stir crazy right now, it really makes me appreciate having my freedom.

Of the 2mm+ people in prison, almost none of them should be there for as long
as they are and many should not be there at all.

The entire situation is so awful, but I really don’t know what I can do.

~~~
beatgammit
Honestly, I think the worst part is feeling like you _can 't_ go outside.

I voluntarily go days (sometimes more than a week) without leaving the house
because I honestly like being at home (books, video games, wife and kids,
etc). I don't feel like U need as much social stimulation as others.

My wife is pretty much the same way, but she gets really down when she cannot
leave the house (e.g. when she has a newborn and I'm at work). Just having the
_ability_ to leave, even if she doesn't take advantage of it, is enough for
her.

I wonder whether being at home for days on end is the problem, or just the
feeling that you can't or shouldn't leave the house? If it's the latter, we
could probably recommend safe activities instead of focusing on
banning/discouraging unsafe ones.

~~~
op03
I knew a guy who quit his Wall St job and worked on investing/trading from
home. Nice house, financially well off, kids, working wife etc but he hardly
ever got out of the house. In 2 years he developed this lung condition
(apparently there was some bug in the air conditioning that effected him more
than anyone else cuz of the amt of time he was home...I forget the name of the
condition) and now he needs to walk around with oxygen tanks for the rest of
his life. So check those air filters regularly, if you plan to spend time in
the same room for too long.

Also you can leave your room. Find spaces in the neighborhood that aren't used
much or used throughout the day - a beach, the woods, a park, rooftops, yards,
empty parking lots, terraces etc etc. If it has some sun(for that vitamin D),
greenery and breeze even better.

------
Jaruzel
[http://archive.is/5Lj1N](http://archive.is/5Lj1N)

------
swixmix
The headlines apply to isolation but the text is very specific to astronauts.

Headlines: Follow a schedule; But pace yourself; Go outside; You need a hobby;
Keep a journal; Take time to connect; Listen to experts; We are all connected;
Oh, and wash your hands -- Often. (OK, this last one was just an important
sentence.)

We're not boarding submarines and hiding from the world for three months at a
time. This is more like living in a retirement home before you're ready and
nobody wants to visit...

------
sn41
I have always wanted to read science fiction which focuses on the
psychological problems of prolonged solitude in ultra-cramped quarters. This
should be an interesting thing to creatively think about. The only story I
know which sort of deals with this is "Scanners live in vain"

~~~
notduncansmith
You should check out “Red Mars”, I haven’t finished it but have so far enjoyed
the treatment of cramped quarters and solitude.

~~~
sn41
Thanks... will check it out.

------
freepor
Why do the Kelly brothers have 100x the media exposure of any other astronaut?

~~~
akeck
Because they allowed themselves to be subjects in an unprecedented long-term
experiment on the effects of space on the human body. Since they are identical
twins, one is a near perfect control for the other who stayed in space.
Unfortunately, it's not looking good for people traveling in space over long
periods.

~~~
1996
can you do a tldr on the body differences due to space?

~~~
akeck
[https://www.pbs.org/show/year-space/](https://www.pbs.org/show/year-space/)

[https://www.pbs.org/a-year-in-space/home/](https://www.pbs.org/a-year-in-
space/home/)

